# Is my Worldmark Waitlist visible to me?



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

Our needs next February in Kihei have changed and they keep offering me days that no longer work.  Is the Wait List accessible to me somewhere so that I can delete unwanted dates?  Apparently they are making a change in May that only four waitlists at one time are allowed. If they aren't visible now they need to be made that way so that when something more pressing comes along a decision can be made as to which earlier item should be removed to make space for the new request.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 29, 2016)

I am not aware of an online view of one's waitlists.  I s'pose it will require a call to the vacation reservation team asking to walk through the current WLs.  Sorry to hear of the coming change -- I really like our present WL system!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

During our last several sales presentations the sales person showed us how to "feather" a reservation which results in a one week request having lots of iterations as a week is tried to be pieced together from onesie twosies.  Guess they'll have to come up with some other helpful hints since this will no longer work!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> During our last several sales presentations the sales person showed us how to "feather" a reservation which results in a one week request having lots of iterations as a week is tried to be pieced together from onesie twosies.  Guess they'll have to come up with some other helpful hints since this will no longer work!



I guess the feathering actually works because we've now been offered the same day I turned in last night three separate times as they work through my feathered requests.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 29, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> During our last several sales presentations the sales person showed us how to "feather" a reservation which results in a one week request having lots of iterations as a week is tried to be pieced together from onesie twosies.  Guess they'll have to come up with some other helpful hints since this will no longer work!



Can you explain how feathering works?  Is it simply to have each day waitlisted separately so that a partial match doesn't preclude you from subsequent matches?


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> Can you explain how feathering works?  Is it simply to have each day waitlisted separately so that a partial match doesn't preclude you from subsequent matches?



I'm sure we use a simplistic version of it, because it seemed like it could get quite complicated when it was last explained to us.  This is the way I used it:

Let's say I want 7 days with no current availability, Oct 1-7
First I enter a waitlist request for Oct 1-7, maximum days to offer me seven, minimum one.  Then I do the same for Oct 1&2, 2&3, 1&2&3 etc, etc coming up with as many possibilities as I care to type in.  And every waitlist request allows me to choose two unit types, we are two people so I might choose a Studio and a 1 Bedroom, or two different types of 1 Bedroom.  So basically you are scooping up everything that might possibly work with the idea that you will eventually combined the days into one reservation in one unit.  Bottom line is if I put in Oct 1-7 alone I might never get seven days in a row.  And if I said Oct 1-7, minimum say four days, as soon as they find me  those four consecutive days they are done with me and now I have to start over to try to get more days, where with the feathering presumably I already have an old request in for those days and should be at the top of the waitlist.

Obviously the new four waitlist request rule is going to wipe out excessive feathering.  With my February Kihei feathered request I ended up with 7 days, but all over the map -- studio, one bedroom, one bedroom special needs.  Never got two consecutive days in the same type of unit, but we are still 10 months out.  And our needs changed so I cancelled a bunch of days, so I'm down to Thurs 1 Bed-Fri Studio-Sat 1 Bed SN.  Hoping to be able to get 3 days in one unit eventually.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 29, 2016)

there are advantages to having 2 accounts


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 29, 2016)

FYI, from a WMOwners.com thread, it sounds like the BOD formalized a reduction of available waitlist requests to a max of 4 per account down from the old limit of 8 per account. That would put a big dent in the ability to "feather."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> FYI, from a WMOwners.com thread, it sounds like the BOD formalized a reduction of available waitlist requests to a max of 4 per account down from the old limit of 8 per account. That would put a big dent in the ability to "feather."
> 
> I know I entered way more than 8 wait list requests -- presumably they all went live, but who knows?  Never got a warning that I'd reached a limit or that I was overlaying request #9 on top of something else.  Sure would be nice if they were visible.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

ronparise said:


> there are advantages to having 2 accounts



Does every resale purchase open up a separate account?


----------



## JudyS (Mar 30, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Does every resale purchase open up a separate account?


I'm not Ron, but my understanding is, you have the choice to put a new ownership into a separate account, or to combine it with an existing account. 

There are advantages and disadvantages to each way. For example, if you own two separate 5000 credit accounts, you get two housekeeping credits each year, plus twice the access to certain discounted reservations that can only be made once every-so-often per account. (I forget what these are called, because I've never made one.)

But, one 10,000 credit account will have lower dues than two 5,000 credit accounts


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 30, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> uscav8r said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, from a WMOwners.com thread, it sounds like the BOD formalized a reduction of available waitlist requests to a max of 4 per account down from the old limit of 8 per account. That would put a big dent in the ability to "feather."
> ...


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 1, 2016)

So today I did run up against the current 8 item limit on the waitlist -- got a notice that my request from two days ago didn't go in.  During the conversation that cleaned up my list so that my new request could be added I was told that 62% of the waitlist offers are being declined and that keeps reservations out of circulation for two days every time one is declined.  Thus the dropping of the waitlist request limit to 4 items.


----------



## dori47 (Apr 1, 2016)

It would make a lot of sense to put our waitlist requests on our account visible online, even so I could remember what I wait listed. I did the feathering thing for our last wait list, and ended up declining/ canceling the wrong ones, so in the end didn't get the exact trip we had wanted which might have been available. 
I am also getting annoyed that you have to wait list just about everything. When we went to Kauai, I booked at 7 in the morning on the first day available to book the dates we wanted, got level 1 wait list, which we did in the end get, but that is ridiculous if you ask me


----------

